# ATTN: NC Members-NRGRR In need of Fosters



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Neuse River Golden Retriever Rescue - Raleigh

https://www.facebook.com/1228004611...800461125603/2013384415400522/?type=3&theater


It's summer, which means that we are full of dogs, with more dogs needing rescue and NEEDING FOSTERS!

Every dog has a story, and they need help. We've got the funds for vet care, and we need foster homes to give these dogs a little time and understanding and help them find their forever home.

Becoming a foster is simple (training session and foster waiver) and you've got a team for help.

We want to FILL UP the next foster training class on July 7th. So forward this post and tag your friends who would be great fosters! Tell them to submit the foster application, and if they can't make it on the 7th we can do "on demand" training sessions! Volunteer - Neuse River Golden Retriever Rescue

Fosters need not worry that they are going to be "stuck" with a dog forever. We have more applicants than we do dogs, and we WILL help you find that perfect home.

Thank you for giving these great dogs a second chance at a great life. Go out and sing the praises about fostering and let's get some more help on board. There are dogs coming who need them.


----------

